# menage sizes ???



## missy daisy (19 December 2011)

does anyone know if a menage size 20m x 15 m would be big enough just for 1 person as i would like menage but limited space and this size would fit perfect ?????


----------



## Honey08 (19 December 2011)

You could lunge in it (just about!) or ride small ponies in it, but other than that it wouldn't be much use, and a lot of expense for that.


----------



## missy daisy (19 December 2011)

what size would you think i could get away with what about 20m x 20m


----------



## Keimanp (19 December 2011)

I'm thinking about building a menage and was wondering what sizes everyone has (Sorry semi thread hijack) and what size would you build if you had the room?


----------



## Keimanp (19 December 2011)

missy daisy said:



			what size would you think i could get away with what about 20m x 20m
		
Click to expand...

This is a large cricle, you would be able to lunge horses in it. Can you buy some land of a neighbour to increase the size availiable to you? 20x30 would be better, 20x35 better still, 20x40 perfect.


----------



## kerilli (19 December 2011)

i think 20 x 15 would really be too small to be useful. good as tiny turnout but a lot of expense for that!
20 x 20 is more useful but still a bit limited tbh.
there's a reason why 20x40 is usually the minimum... i know someone who trained horses to top 4* level in a 20x40, so it is a very useful size. 
bigger is better of course though! i have 20x60 now which is great, but ideally i'd have 30x60 or even 40x60, or in an absolutely perfect world (when i win the lottery!), a 20x60 and a separate 60x60 for jumping!


----------



## Shazzababs (19 December 2011)

Keimanp said:



			I'm thinking about building a menage and was wondering what sizes everyone has (Sorry semi thread hijack) and what size would you build if you had the room?
		
Click to expand...

I would put in the biggest one you can fit\afford.  Once you have the initial outlay making it bigger at the original construction time is cheaper than expanding at a later date.

We have a 25x50m, which is nice as you can fit a 20x40m dressage arena in with room to ride around the edge, and you can also jump across it.  I could have fitted 30x60 in though and with hindsight probably should have.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (19 December 2011)

i would suggest a 20 by 40 as a minimum anything else will be an expensive turnout area! anything smaller than 20 by 40 is far too restrictive to ride in, ok for lunging but thats about it! if your going for a 20 by 15 m save yourself loads of money and just chuck down hardcore and use it for turnout!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (19 December 2011)

i wouldnt even attempt to lunge on a 20 by 15 even with the supple bendy horses. the size is too restrictive. if you cant afford to build a 20 ny 40 then i would wait til you can otherwise it really will be false economy. good luck


----------



## lisa-tredellans (19 December 2011)

Certainly a 20x40 minimum, would find it difficult any smaller. If its the expense thats holding you back then just stick with grass, I school on grass all the time and usually find they go better on grass than on sand anyway!


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (19 December 2011)

We have 3 biggest is 80m x 40m


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (20 December 2011)

Great post, very helpful to me too.... thank you


----------



## janej55uk (20 December 2011)

My Mum has had a 20x30 for years. She has managed to back and school many horses in it, you can jump in it and last winter she kept 2 pointers fit in it during the 6 weeks snow and ice.
If you are limited 20x30 will do.


----------

